# Integrated Cell Phone - e38 740



## LavaDerek (Nov 5, 2004)

My 98 740iL has the BMW integrated cell phone, however I can no longer find a cell provider to proved service to me on that phone because it's analog and not digital. I had service for years with Southwestern Bell Mobile Services, but they are now Cingular and will not accommodate me. Does anyone know of a service solution for the anaog cell phones in some e38 7s, if so please advise.

Thank you in advance,

Derek
[email protected]


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

LavaDerek said:


> My 98 740iL has the BMW integrated cell phone, however I can no longer find a cell provider to proved service to me on that phone because it's analog and not digital. I had service for years with Southwestern Bell Mobile Services, but they are now Cingular and will not accommodate me. Does anyone know of a service solution for the anaog cell phones in some e38 7s, if so please advise.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> ...


Derek,
Analog cellular service is virtually extinct, as is the first digital TDMA rapidly becoming. All cellular providers have moved to, and will continue to develop the CDMA and GSM digital systems.
You would probably be better suited to located a compatible digital CDMA (Verizon), or GSM (Cingular/At&t) phone which will work in your car.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

kd2789mo said:


> Derek,
> Analog cellular service is virtually extinct, as is the first digital TDMA rapidly becoming. All cellular providers have moved to, and will continue to develop the CDMA and GSM digital systems.
> You would probably be better suited to located a compatible digital CDMA (Verizon), or GSM (Cingular/At&t) phone which will work in your car.


 How do you know? Is there a document somehwere? I have Cingular and just picked up a 740 (2001) that has the built in cell phone wire hanging there.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

beware_phog said:


> How do you know? Is there a document somehwere? I have Cingular and just picked up a 740 (2001) that has the built in cell phone wire hanging there.


Probably hundreds...just do some searches. If you spent a little time reading the past posts on this subject, you would too. It's fairly common knowledge, Digital is to Analog cellular what DVD is to VHS.

Is your Cingular phone platform ANALOG, TDMA, or GSM?
Cingular currently provides very limited analog services and will discontinue TDMA services later this year. If you have a Cingular TDMA platform phone, Cingular will upgrade it to GSM platform phone. If you do not already have a GSM platform phone, and you do not upgrade it, Cingular will terminate your service when they discontinue TDMA services. Some limited analog services will remain, as not all areas of the US have digital services yet. Also, the GSM service plans are usually less costly.

With regard to specific BMW applications, this should assist:

www.bmwwireless.com
Login: bmwna
Pass: digital


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

kd2789mo said:


> Probably hundreds...just do some searches. If you spent a little time reading the past posts on this subject, you would too. It's fairly common knowledge, Digital is to Analog cellular what DVD is to VHS.
> 
> Is your Cingular phone platform ANALOG, TDMA, or GSM?
> Cingular currently provides very limited analog services and will discontinue TDMA services later this year. If you have a Cingular TDMA platform phone, Cingular will upgrade it to GSM platform phone. If you do not already have a GSM platform phone, and you do not upgrade it, Cingular will terminate your service when they discontinue TDMA services. Some limited analog services will remain, as not all areas of the US have digital services yet. Also, the GSM service plans are usually less costly.
> ...


 Sorry....meant how do you know which phones will work, not the whole premise of the thread. I'll check the linke. Thanks.


----------



## sublimaze1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Integrated Cell Phones:

It's not a question of which phones will work (there are thousands of TDMA CDMA phones out there that WILL). It's a question of whether Verizon or Sprint or ... will activate them for you.

And if they do, we are looking at a premium price to be paid in some cases.

Also, the circuitry in the boot is not kind to GSM phones (which is the current standard). The phone in the pillar, as well as the CPTX000 in the boot need to be removed as quickly as possible. A cheap replacement is a change tray.

OR

The most common thread here is a bluetooth retrofit that may or may not use the BMW OEM ULF unit.

Also, the integration of an unlocked GSM phone into your car may help a potential buyer's decision process.

Cheers.
W Jones
Dallas Texas


----------



## sublimaze1 (Mar 4, 2005)

*E38 Integrated phone system (CPT"X"000)*

Integrated Cell Phones:

It's not a question of which phones will work (there are thousands of TDMA CDMA phones out there that WILL). It's a question of whether Verizon or Sprint or ... will activate them for you.

And if they do, we are looking at a premium price to be paid in some cases.

Also, the circuitry in the boot is not kind to GSM phones (which is the current standard). The phone in the pillar, as well as the CPTX000 in the boot need to be removed as quickly as possible. A cheap replacement is a change tray.

OR

The most common thread here is a bluetooth retrofit that may or may not use the BMW OEM ULF unit.

Also, the integration of an unlocked GSM phone into your car may help a potential buyer's decision process.

Cheers.
W Jones
Dallas Texas


----------

